# ATV's looking for work in Indianapolis, IN



## NeoThoR (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok well me and my cousin both have Yamaha's with plows and salt spreaders.

I know we can't do huge lots or anything.. so it would basically have to be sidewalk work. Maybe even small lots or business.

I know its a long shot.. but I thought I'd see if anyone needed the help.

If you want a better way of communication just email me @ [email protected]

I also have an AIM/AOL name as RLTimbs


----------



## NeoThoR (Dec 13, 2006)

well since we actually are getting snow now.. I thought I'd bump this.


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

I think we spoke before via email...... you still looking to plow with your ATV's ?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd say he is, he is looking for ATV work, so I'd assume this isn't bobcat, backhoe, truck, etc. I wish I could use you, but the place I could use you they don't even allow plows to do driveways and NO salt. Lots of hand work, but not the most efficient way, but as you know ATV's would be good but want do we know?


----------



## NeoThoR (Dec 13, 2006)

IndySnowPlow;359672 said:


> I think we spoke before via email...... you still looking to plow with your ATV's ?


yea I am still looking to plow..

I lost your email though..


----------

